# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  پردیس شریف

## cloner1248

سلام دوستان من اخرین رتبه ی سنجشم شده 1700 منطقه 2 می خواستم ببینم که برای رشته ی کامپیوتر چمران اهواز بهتره یا پردیس شریف ؟  یعنی مدرک پردیس هم معتبر هست یانه ؟؟  به لحاظ مالی شکر خدا میتونم برم پردیس و مشکلی ندارم. ممنون

----------


## Ultra

پردیس شریف معتبره

اما 8 میلیوش شهریه یه مقدار نامتعارفه

----------


## cloner1248

یعنی میرزه از اهواز برم تهران؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Ultra

بستگی به توانایی مالیتون داره

----------

